

Erlang: The Movie - alanfranzoni
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKfKtXYLG78

======
qohen
And, after you've watched the original, check out "Erlang The Movie II: The
Sequel", by Garrett Smith (aka gar1t):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ)

(You are likely familiar with one of gar1t's earlier videos, the classic
"Mongo DB is Web Scale":

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs)

And he's got more on his YouTube channel:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/gar1t](http://www.youtube.com/user/gar1t) )

